# What does dish-soap do to Bettas?



## Lyshymo (Jan 28, 2013)

What does dish-soap do to Betta fish? I've heard it's deadly to them.
The reason I ask is, I hurried and dusted off the stand where I keep my two Bettas and I got some cleaner on my hands and then before cleaning my second Betta's tank I washed my hands with dish soap, and when rinsing them (my hands), I had one of my heaters in the sink. The bottom "rubber" part of the heater MAY (most likely not) have gotten a few soap suds on it. I rinsed it a few times with scalding hot water, but I want to know if it would mess with the water quality, meaning when I go to test the water if the soap would mess up one of the levels to indicate whether it's safe or not or if it's a hidden chemical that won't appear in my tests.

Sorry if this is confusing. 

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Lyshymo said:


> What does dish-soap do to Betta fish? I've heard it's deadly to them.
> The reason I ask is, I hurried and dusted off the stand where I keep my two Bettas and I got some cleaner on my hands and then before cleaning my second Betta's tank I washed my hands with dish soap, and when rinsing them (my hands), I had one of my heaters in the sink. The bottom "rubber" part of the heater MAY (most likely not) have gotten a few soap suds on it. I rinsed it a few times with scalding hot water, but I want to know if it would mess with the water quality, meaning when I go to test the water if the soap would mess up one of the levels to indicate whether it's safe or not or if it's a hidden chemical that won't appear in my tests.
> 
> Sorry if this is confusing.
> ...


The response to the toxicity of dish soap will be very evident and immediate. So if you betta is not twitching, changing to color grey, or staying at the bottom of tank, cleamped fins, you should be fine. I'd just rinse some more under hot water just to be cautious.


----------

